# Below and beyond - 120 x 32 x 22 (84 l)



## UllavL (2 Jan 2015)

I’ve spent the last year drooling over shallow open tanks where hardscape and plants breaks the water surface. I love the extra dimensions it gives the layout. Also, I’m not allowed to have another big aquarium (over 100 l), but with a shallow open tank I can scape both below and under the waterline creating a feeling of a bigger tank without breaking any “no more than 100 l”-promises 

Just starting to try out some hardscapes. The tank’s dimensions are 120 x 32 x 22.

The stones are from a lake nearby, the branches is apple. Not sure if I should use the wood since it’s only been six months since I cut it from the tree. The tape you see on the wall marks the surface of the aquarium. Bear in mind that the hardscape will be raised rather a lot when the substrate is added (and that some stones will be placed better when I can support them with substrate). 

In the first 3 pictures I’m thinking that the plants will be focused to the right corner which will be raised with substrate. Then I’ll have some kind of carpet plant spreading out from the stones towards the front and the left corner. Only difference between the pictures are the positioning of branches (which is far from perfect, I’ll have to cut them a bit but want to decide scape first).




 



 



 


The other hardscape I’m trying out is just with the stones. Here the plants will be centred to the stone formation with carpeting plants spreading out from it.



 

Thoughts? I’m a beginner when it comes to any serious aquascaping so I would really appreciate your critique!!! 

/ulla


----------



## Vinkenoog1977 (2 Jan 2015)

I really like the first scape, love the wood, really suits shallow, open tanks. I wouldn't worry too much about the dryness of the wood, it's a hard wood by nature, so should be alright after six months. I would advise soaking it (how contradictory!) and/ or boiling it for a bit, but as you might have seen from the masters of this genre (Big Tom and Alastair), you can also just give it a powerwash and just chuck it in, as in nature!
Will be watching this one, love the shallow tanks, just don't have the space for one myself.


----------



## DivZero (2 Jan 2015)

To be honest I'm not a big fan of the wood. But I like the rocks, the main stone is beautiful! I think you shouldn't try to make a "mountain" with them as the last picture, but use their natural beauty of what they are: river rocks. I like the placement in the first picture of the biggest rock. How does it look if you place the 3th biggest rock on the left where you have this smaller rock now? Just keep trying configurations until it makes you say: wow I love it!

All above is obviously just my opinion, scape something you like, you have to live with it


----------



## UllavL (2 Jan 2015)

Thank you both! I really like the rocks as well. If I don't use the wood, I think I have to find a scape where some of the rocks break the waterline. I don't just want the plants to do that. Regarding the wood I've had a vague idea of a shore with tree roots growing below the waterline, but I don't feel I'm totaly there yet. Don't feel I have to use the wood, but I gave myself a deep scare carving off all bark so I have much blood invested in them 


Skickas från min iPad via Tapatalk


----------



## DivZero (2 Jan 2015)

Just to clearify. I really love the concept of wood/roots sticking out of the water, I just don't think this particular piece of wood complements the rocks very well. But maybe it's just the color of it that's offsetting. I don't know how it will look when wet.


----------



## UllavL (2 Jan 2015)

I suppose it will darken rather a lot given time. I agree it looks very fresh and like someone just have carved of all bark (well corresponding with the truth). Has anyone used apple and knows how it behaves?


Skickas från min iPad via Tapatalk


----------



## NC10 (3 Jan 2015)

I personally don't like 3 & 4, but in 1 & 2 I can see the look you're going for. Which I like 

The rocks nice too, do you know what it is?

To me the rock work looks a bit flat and I'd build it up a bit more if you know what I mean? Higher in the corner so it will slope down more towards the front left and merge into the carpet you want. I'd basically draw a line from the back top right to the front bottom left.

I think the best rock work I've seen on here off the top of my head is by @Troi , he's in a way better place to give you rock advice anyway so hopefully he'll come along 

Have you had a look at manzanita wood? I know your wood has probably got sentimental value now, after nearly losing a limb, but if I'm on the right track would be perfect.


----------



## UllavL (3 Jan 2015)

I'm pretty sure the rocks are sandstone. The manzanita wood looks really great (thanks for the tip!) but I have never seen them in Sweden. Feels a bit risky to order over the internet? 

Must say it's quite hard to scape without substrate but here are some alternatives I came up with. Any thoughts?


----------



## tmiravent (6 Jan 2015)

Hi,
very nice tank! I love this format tanks.
But it's not very easy...
Most of the material are more adapted/designed for more normal tanks, so be prepared. 
Nice choice of wood and stone. The wood it's difficult to put in that layout, my advice is cut in 3 pieces...  put in water, it will take a while to stop float.
I prefer the first rock composition (from the last post). Maybe some sand...
What plants? I'll follow this post, very curious.
The tank will definitely put a very special touch in that space! 
Good work,
cheers


----------



## ADA (6 Jan 2015)

Great layouts, I'd be tempted to go with rock layout 1 and leave out the wood, would make a great iwagumi.


----------



## UllavL (6 Jan 2015)

Thanks,maybe go with the first scape of the second post then!  I haven't decided on plants yet. Have to research what plants I can get now during the winter. A bit riskier to order online to Sweden when it suddenly can drop to -10 degrees or more.


----------



## UllavL (6 Jan 2015)

Another question. I've started a thread on filtration and what external filter I should get. I want one with an inbuilt heater. I've realized I only got room for an Eheim 350T (1050l/h) in the cabinet. Since the aquarium is so long, will this be enough for circulation? Is the best alternative to buy a small circulation pump or should I by another external filter?
(the other thread can be found here)


----------



## RynoParsons (6 Jan 2015)

I love the new sicce nano flowpumps.  They are small and nice looking and do 2000lph


----------



## ADA (6 Jan 2015)

That filter should do fine


----------



## UllavL (6 Jan 2015)

Ok, Thank you all!


Skickas från min iPad via Tapatalk


----------



## UllavL (7 Feb 2015)

Update. Doing the hardscape while waiting for all equipment to be delivered  
http://imageshack.com/a/img673/8556/gzaBhT.jpg


Skickas från min iPad via Tapatalk


----------



## Crossocheilus (7 Feb 2015)

Now that's a good hardscape! Its really developed nicely. My only concern is that their isn't much space for plants. Maybe if you replaced the sand in the left half with carpeted substrate, leaving the sand where it comes out of the cave?


----------



## Crossocheilus (7 Feb 2015)

Also what are your plans (if any) for emersed growth?


----------



## UllavL (7 Feb 2015)

Yeah my thought as well  I'll remove some sand on the left side close to the stones


Skickas från min iPad via Tapatalk


----------



## UllavL (7 Feb 2015)

Well, I think I'll grow it emersed initialy but don't know about plants yet


Skickas från min iPad via Tapatalk


----------



## UllavL (24 Feb 2015)

Update 
I've gotten all equipment except for led lights in place and I'm trying to decide on which plants to use. To the right I'm thinking of doing a mixed carpet containing H. callitrichoides Cuba and Hydrocotyle verticillata. Closer to the rocks I'll start to mix in different kinds of Eleocharis. I'm also thinking of adding some Hygrophila pinnatifida and Bucephalandra between the stones. Maybe some moss to.

Do you see any faults in my plan? I'm still debating what to do with the right side, would love your thoughts here...
http://imageshack.com/a/img911/723/a8NkqL.jpg


----------



## tmiravent (24 Feb 2015)

Hi,
nice plan.
Mixing HC with verticilata maybe not a good ideia.
I prefer HC alone and verticilata in the other side...
hope to see water soon! 

cheers,


----------



## UllavL (24 Feb 2015)

Thanks @tmiravent! Just for learning, why isn't it a good idea?


----------



## tmiravent (24 Feb 2015)

Hi, is just an opinion! Verticilata spreads a long runner to propagate and is faster then HC. If you try to pull it out there are some chances that HC ends floating. Of course is possible to do it without destroing tha carpet, but depends on nice skills trimming.


----------



## UllavL (24 Feb 2015)

Good point, I'll look for options!


----------



## parotet (25 Feb 2015)

Hi Ulla

I would try to have better separations of both substrates, especially on the right part of the tank. Otherwise shrimps and critters will spread the black substrate all over the sand. Making a better barrier with stones would help.

Jordi


----------



## UllavL (25 Feb 2015)

Thanks for the advice! I'll see if I can get hold of some more small stones...


----------



## UllavL (17 Apr 2015)

Finally planted... 
http://imageshack.com/a/img673/3886/jHyaHY.jpg


Skickat från min iPhone med Tapatalk


----------



## tmiravent (17 Apr 2015)

Nice,
really love this tank!
cheers


----------



## Greenfinger2 (18 Apr 2015)

Hi UllavL, Love the rock work  Wonderful Scape


----------



## UllavL (18 Apr 2015)

Thanks all! I'm trying to decide what level of light is suitable. I have a Maxspect Razor 300 w which is dimmable. Now I got it at 32% about 40 cm over the surface. Do you think it looks too bright? 









Skickat från min iPhone med Tapatalk


----------



## RynoParsons (19 Apr 2015)

You can ramp up the light intensity a bit hey. 40cm is high above the tank


----------



## EnderUK (19 Apr 2015)

That's a river tank and a half, amazing.


----------



## UllavL (19 Apr 2015)

Thanks @RynoParsons for your advice! I'll bring it upp to 40 % or so then. 
And thanks @EnderUK  I'm debating which fish to choose. I think the current is too mild for fish which likes fast flowing streams but on the other hand I'm afraid there will be too much of a current for small rasboras (which would be my first choice). Any experience on how rasboras (like naevus) manages in current that isn't a storm, but makes the plants wave quite a bit close to the lily pipes?


----------



## Jake101 (28 Apr 2015)

I had naevus in my nano, and they seemed to like the current, which made the plants like cryptos to wave moderately. They even swam repeatedly to the stream close to the filter outlet. And yes, it looked like a rasbora in a rollercoaster.


----------



## UllavL (28 Apr 2015)

Thanks @Jake101! I have a couple of naevus in an other tank. I'll let them be test pilots and if they seem to struggle too much I'll have to find something else


----------



## Jake101 (28 Apr 2015)

Gröna Lund time for the crash test rasboras.


----------



## UllavL (28 Apr 2015)

Well, just like the Gröna Lund staff hopefully do, I'll do continuous safety checks both before and after letting the fish in the water


----------



## UllavL (4 Jun 2015)

Amanos, otos and b birgittae are in! 






Skickat från min iPhone med Tapatalk


----------



## James O (4 Jun 2015)

LOL CATZ SAYZ: DAMN I CANT SWIMZ


----------



## ismayandi (5 Jun 2015)

cat : Hey come out, i just wanna talk....(with hidden crossed claws)


----------

